# Where to buy Mystical mould



## stylosdominique (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

I saw several video on youtube elated in making acrylic pen blanks. A few of them are referring to "Mystical pen mould". Does anybody knows where I can purchase them? I searched on Google and was not able to find anything conclusive.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 15, 2015)

These are not the "Mystical" molds, but they are "awfully darn good" molds!  

PTownSubbie.com - Silicone Molds


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 15, 2015)

I see this is your very first post. Welcome to the site. Stay awhile and have a look around. Not sure what mold that is but there have been many people here that have made their own homemade molds. Mike also gave you a source. If you do a search here you will come up with some possible ways of making your own. It will also help you get familar with the site. In the blue header bar click search and type in some refering words such as homemade pen molds, pen molds by itself and there will be alot of previous threads pop up. Good luck.


----------



## magpens (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome, Dominique !! . I am sure you will get some info here.


----------

